# Nu Icy bottle value...?



## kram (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello...I came across an old bottle in an old house that's being remodeled...it's similar to one posted about here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_24801/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#24801  It looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It says...

 front: Nu Icy / FLAVORS YOU CANT FORGET / MINUMUM CONTENTS / FULL HALF PINT
 back: Nu Icy / FLAVORS YOU CANT FORGET / BOTTLE PAT'D MARCH 9, 1920
 bottom: Spencer NC

 Does where the bottle is from affect the value?

 Thanks!

 -Mark


----------



## capsoda (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Mark, Nothing really affects the value of Nu Icy bottles. I've never seen one sell for over $10. I have had some that were an aqua color that I thought would bring more but they didn't. Maybe if its from a really obscure town or city, maybe.

 Wish I could give you better news.


----------



## kram (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, Warren! It was interesting to find, even if it's not worth a lot. Spencer is a small town not too far from here...

 I think this one might be aqua...it was rather dirty when I found it, and I didn't look at it very much after some other guys washed it... 

 -Mark


----------

